# Steve"s farm WOW!



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Got there around 5:30 yesterday afternoon. Figured if they were bitting pretty good, atleast it would'nt cost an arm and a leg cause surely my boy, wife and I could'nt catch too many in an hour and a half. Nice folks told em it was a first time for coming here, they showed us a lay out of the ponds and asked if we needed tackle or bait or anything. I told em we were good and off we go. headed to the back, elected to pass on the pond with the " bigger " ones till the next time. I set my sons little zebco up with 1/8 oz weight circle hook and a chicken heart. " Let here rip buddy", he did got a good cast probably 30 plus ft pretty impressive from my 5 yr old, but he's been doing that for a couple yrs now. Any ways, I head to the car to rig the wifes pole when, " HOLEY SHOOT ", now I do not condone this language and we are working on holey cow or something else, but atleast its not a 4 letter s word. I run back over and proced to teach him to pump and reel. after a 5 min epic battle and one more holey shoot, he beached his biggest of anything to date, weighed 6 lbs give or take a couple ozs.

Got him rebaited and got the wifes and mine rigged with circle hooks to try our hand. Fish on for him again, this became a regular occurance for the next hour with enough break in between for dad to catch a couple on the ultra lite and mom to land a few. I let her try the ultra lite I think I gotta get her one now.

About a 1/4 till 7 or so they made rounds on the 4-wheeler and made sure every body was catching and having fun. The wife and I were done lettin my son catch a couple more, I had to catch another one on my bream buster just a blast. Another " Holey Shoot " he had casted infront of the pumping water where I showed him would be a good spot and he was struggling as he had done before with all the others. I got him calmed down and helped him control the pumping action. as it is peeling drag here and there. I let him bring it in to shore all by his lonesome as before. When it rolled at the bank I was glad I saw they had a credit card machine back at the barn when I checked in. Topped his record set earlier with a 7 plus pounder. 

I think there were between 30 and 50 fish caught in an hour and a half. We headed back by the big fish pond were there was a fella loading up 10-15 pounder in the trunk of his car. He said one was all he needed. All in all awesome place I will be back soon probably next weekend as my oldest son was with his grandma and not in town, he has seen pictures now and itching to go. Since I am unceartain about the fish on the beach I will be out there a few times this summer I am sure. I would recomend it to anybody thats for sure. I have been to other catfish ponds in the past with alot less luck in alot more time. Hope the pictures post I have'nt posted on this new forum since it got all soffisticated!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

posted in the wrong place the first time had to do some quick shuffling but here are some pics.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

That looks like fun. Where is it located and is it open to the public on a fee basis? If so please give me the contact info.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

open to public they have a web site steves farms in walnut hill florida. out 29 north take the atmore cutoff at the tomthumb. go 13 miles and look for the sign on the right.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I think it was around $1.50 a pound uncleaned. I also think they clean m for you for a little more.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice pics..... good job little man!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

That was a awesome story!!! Thanks for the post


----------



## fwbdave (Nov 29, 2009)

Here is a link to their Main page....David


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i have fished there many times, its a awesome place, with lots of good fish, iv gotten several over 15lbs, with more 10lbers then i can count i always pay the 10 bucks catch and release


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Great post. Fished Steve's Farm on Saturday with the family. Ended up with 12 pounds in an hour. They love chicken livers. Don't forget the salt thought. That keeps the livers on the hook a little better. 

Also, make sure that you call in your vegetable request before you go. You might want to consider doing this a few days in advance. Things are running low this time of year and selling fast. 

God Bless!


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Great report and glad y'all had so much fun! Thanks for the report and pics!:thumbup:


----------



## ACTIONJACKSON (May 6, 2010)

looks like a place to take my kids, thanks for the post!!!


----------



## britain (Aug 29, 2009)

Took my 6 year old son to Steve's Sat., after a few not so productive inshore trips. I figured he needed to catch something so he wouldn't get dissuaded. We all had a blast, spent most of my time baiting hooks while son and mom were fighting fish. Went home with 25 lbs of fish, the biggest being around 6lbs. Thanks for the post Jaster, I would have never have known about this place without it. The sign in sheet looked like they were getting quite a few visitor referals from the PFF.


----------

